# You know your a herper when.........



## wattso (Nov 11, 2003)

..Your freezer is full but you have no food!
... Police are suspicious your growing pot, because the power company has reported a surge in your usage!
....You cant sleep without the sound of crickets chirruping!
~Melissa kaplans website

..........Add your own?.....................


----------



## Stevethepom (Nov 12, 2003)

you cant hold small fury animals for fear of swinging them off something hard......


----------



## Stevethepom (Nov 12, 2003)

you allready have an alliby for when your neice and nephew go missing........


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 12, 2003)

You have kept rabbits for years but have now idea how long they live.
You have trouble explaining to the police what all those punture marks on your arms are.


----------



## muddz (Nov 12, 2003)

- pieces of shredded tyre and fan belts on the road become black snakes

- when you visit friends and family, you spend most of your visit turning over their landscaping in search of snails, grubs etc

- the mrs complains all her tupperware containers are missing

- the globe blows in the kitchen - takes a few days to get round to replace it, the globe blows in an enclosure - immediately replaced

- you start defrosting rats in the kitchen sink

- the neighbours complain of a foul stench wafting from your wheelie bin


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 12, 2003)

-when the sunday paper your wife was just about to read disappears, as one of your snakes has had a wee accident in their viv!

-when your neighbors see you down the garden centres buying vermiculite and think that you are just a keen gardener!

-when someone screams Brown snake, and runs the 100meters in 10 sec's, you run it the opposite direction towards it!


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

-when your child wants the lifelike rubber snake in toys-r-us, you call an attendant and ask to see the parents!............or........

~YOU want the lifelike rubber snake in toys-r-us, it might look good in your viv!


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

- Your out in the garden at 5 am collecting snails~your a gardener!
-Your out in your neighbour's garden's at 5am collecting snails~your a herper!


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

-Your the only person online at aps but your clicking refresh every few minutes waiting for new posts!!!


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 12, 2003)

...when you spend more on snakes than your monthly food shopping!

...when you convince the wife that you really do need to buy the pair of Black headed pythons with the rent money, as they are such a bargain, and will make you loads of money in a few years, once you have been evicted for not paying the rent!! LOL!

..When you have learnt a dozen different ways to euthanise rodents!

You can go on for ever with these!!


----------



## Gregory (Nov 12, 2003)

When you post multiple times on a thread just to raise your post count.


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

Thankyou Greg, thats a clever one mate! ...............................Crikey!!!!!


----------



## Robert (Nov 12, 2003)

When you end up trying to get all of your family and freinds to relise just how much fun they are(even though he is always hiding and sleeping)

When you end up trying to convert everyone and convince them to get in to it and buy one.It's great fun."Go on buy one"

When one turns into a zoo.A zoo of different animals.(snakes.monitors,dragon,gecko's,skinks.)....(Rats,guinee pigs,rabbits,birds,fish,)

When the zoo contains only one animal that is considered a "normal" houshold pet.Me dog.

OR IS THIS ALL JUST AN ADDICTION!!!


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

My Favorits so far........

you cant hold small fury animals for fear of swinging them off something hard...... STP....pmsl


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-when the sunday paper your wife was just about to read disappears, as one of your snakes has had a wee accident in their viv! ~NC HERPS ...lol im guilty!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- the globe blows in the kitchen - takes a few days to get round to replace it, the globe blows in an enclosure - immediately replaced ~ Muddz........Guilty again!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You have kept rabbits for years but have now idea how long they live ~ Fuscus...lmao!

C'mon peeps lets hear some more eh!


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 12, 2003)

You know your a herper when you get frustrated that the herp site you visits forums are getting clogged up with crap threads like this one.


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

It IS chit-chat popp old mate, obviously those who have posted to this "crap" thread enjoy a bit of fun,  of course we all respect your opinion too, thankyou for telling us mate.


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 12, 2003)

Popp,
At least this time the thread is Herp related!

Happy Herping !

Neil


----------



## muddz (Nov 12, 2003)

you know your a whinger when ........


----------



## Switch (Nov 12, 2003)

you know your a winger when you winge about bullshit threads when theres a whole interent out there for you.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 12, 2003)

- They come over to work on school assignment and freak out when they find documents titled " How to euthanase small animals"
-Walk into your room and scream when they see conatiners full of meal worms and cockroaches
-Scream and jump onto my desk if they find an escapee cricket
- They walk outside to see me aviary and run away screaming after spike displayed his beard, hissed and attacked them


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2003)

When you look at a female snake and say "she's kinda cute".


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 12, 2003)

* You know your a herper when: *

you realise that herps arn't sexually transmitted deseases.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 12, 2003)

Mystic herpies that is bomb. LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 12, 2003)

When you buy the newspaper everyday but can't read 

When ya missus shouts at ya when she pulls the wrong packet of "Meat" out of the freezer.

When you ask the stripper what sex her snake is


----------



## ackie (Nov 12, 2003)

hey fuscus...the rabbit 1 ya posted was already on the site.

wen sumone threatens to kill ur snake and so u threaten to kill their family.

wen u go to the zoo and even though there r more animals to see, so just keep observing the reptiles over and over again.

wen sumone gets bitten by a snake and u refuse to believe that the snake started it.

wen the first thing that cums into ur mind wen u look at a very cute baby chook or duck is snake food.

wen u look at a reptile and its scientific name cums into ur without even thinking.

wen u r riding a trailbike at 90km per hour but still seem able to scan the passing vegitation for reptiles.


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

When you ask the stripper what sex her snake is~africa...............LOl Africa , thats when you know your bloody old mate! lmao


----------



## danielsan (Nov 12, 2003)

When you rummage thu your dads firewood stash for a nice hollow log


----------



## Bendragon (Nov 13, 2003)

and silly replies


----------



## wattso (Nov 13, 2003)

..when your pulled over for speeding on the way to the hospital and you explain to police that your wife is gravid !!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 14, 2003)

Guilty as charged ackie, the other one isn't orginal either.
These ones are..

.. when you have a sure fire way of getting rid of the in-laws and other assorted pests.
.. when you put your WP away after two hours and are really disappointed you didn't get visited by the local Jehovas Witnesses. In fact they NEVER visit (well not since last time)


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 14, 2003)

.. when the neighbors decide your not the best person to look after their kitten while they are on holidays.


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 14, 2003)

John,
Like your Emerald tree boa avatar, wheres the photo from?

Neil


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Belinda (Nov 14, 2003)

What happened to Reptile Rascals john?


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 14, 2003)

You know you're a herper when:

Your body piercings are in sets of 156


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 14, 2003)

John,
I reckon the green in that emerald is so vivid, looks better than most GTP's, but I know what you mean about having an Aussie one, I will try to get a decent Aussie one sometime soon and get rid of the Freckled python I have at present.

Neil


----------



## Belinda (Nov 14, 2003)

You know your a herper when your friends attempt to rescue your mice.


----------



## Amy (Nov 14, 2003)

*When...*

You can quite easily disect a mouse in Biol but god help anyone who even looks at the snake.

When people will stand a good meter away from your door after they have rung the doorbell.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 14, 2003)

You die laughing when the " Big tough, strong guys" at school run away afting seeing pictures of your "extended family"

Your older brother now gets up before you do after you have threatened him that you know what will happen if you are late to school.


----------



## ackie (Nov 15, 2003)

wen u can slam a mouse on the ground then go eat dinner without washing ur hands.


----------



## Morelia_man (Nov 15, 2003)

when u are offered a job in the herp business


----------



## Tommo (Dec 4, 2003)

you know your a herper when:

-your mum gets scared when you say"guess what i found today" :shock: 

-the neighbours come to you when their cat goes missing  

-you can out smart you science teacher on scientific names of snakes  

-you spend more time feeding your pets than you do yourself :? 

-you would rather go snake hunting than the movies  

-your new best friend live in the bush :wink:


----------



## Morelia_man (Dec 5, 2003)

dunno if its been used yet:

3 freezers but yet no room to put the ice cream


----------

